# 93580 vs 93581



## lenamarie73 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm new to cardiology coding and I'm wondering when to use 93580 as opposed to 93581? It's probably something REALLY simple, but when you're new you over think EVERYTHING!  

Thanks!!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 22, 2008)

93580 is for a congentital atrial septal defect  closed puercutaneously by catheter. 

93581 is for a congentital ventricular septal defect closed percutaneously by catheter.

the difference being "atrial" septal defect and "ventricular" septal defect

or were you looking for a different answer?...


----------



## lenamarie73 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope that was it...I thought so but as I said, I'm new and probably over thinking things.

Thanks so much!!


----------

